# Back From The Dead!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a recent project of mine. It was ready for the scrape pile when I found it. After a little work it turned out to be a very nice 2 piece Bamboo boat fishing rod with a Pflueger Oceanic reel. I keep the wraps simple like the original. I did not take the original finish, but just cleaned. I painted the handle with the original color. There were two repair jobs on it, one the ferrule and one the handle. I left these, but power wrapped the ferrule to add strength. The reel has the Bulldog logo. The pictures just don’t do this rod justice. This rod and reel makes a very impressive display. It could be fished with, but would make a fabulous wall hanging decoration. There is just not many of these around anymore!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sounds fishy to me


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet! but what's it doing out in the middle of the hill country. Or did you pick it up online from the coast somewhere? What did you use for some authentic looking line?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A guy from the coast sold the rod to me while he was here in Kerrville visting. I don't remember where I got the reel. I got about $25 in the pair and about 3 hours of work. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That looks like Dacron braided line to me. If you need it, Tex, I have spools of old fishing line. It's still good stuff, but I use Diamond braid nowadays.
I'll let cha have it for a song. I like Moon River.... Just say boo, if you want it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Bamboo,Braid, Oceanic,Wow! RESURRECTION!!!!!!!!!! Flatband ( Nice find Tex! )


----------

